# Deer antler shave kit



## QuakerBoy (Jun 26, 2017)

Been a while since I've made one.   Silvertip badger brush.

Thanks for looking


----------



## flintlocker (Jun 26, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 26, 2017)

That set looks really nice! Do you do straight razors too?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 26, 2017)

flintlocker said:


> Very nice


Thank you




Capt Quirk said:


> That set looks really nice! Do you do straight razors too?




Thanks.  I have never found a straight razor component set, and forging something definitely is not a skill I possess


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 26, 2017)

QuakerBoy said:


> and forging something definitely is not a skill I possess



You and me are in the same boat  Check out this site-
http://straightrazorplace.com/


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice job!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 26, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> You and me are in the same boat  Check out this site-
> http://straightrazorplace.com/



some nice work there!!



wvdawg said:


> Nice job!  Looks fantastic!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 26, 2017)

So, do you have a source for straight razors yet?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't need another hobby, I don't need anotherhobby, i don't need another hobby lolol


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 27, 2017)

I want a new straight razor I want a new straight razor I want a new straight razor 

Who says I can't be subtle?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 28, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I want a new straight razor I want a new straight razor I want a new straight razor
> 
> Who says I can't be subtle?



Did you chrck on yhat site?  Lol


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 28, 2017)

I did browse that site, but I initially went there to see how to repair and maintain the straight razor that was given to me by the local pawn shop. I think it was a cheap CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, which is why it was freely given in the first place. I have also decided it wasn't worth trying to put a good edge on it, seeing how my several attempts have not been able to produce an edge I can shave with.

But, if I am looking to buy unique crafts, like the set you showed, I like to stay with people I (almost) know, instead of complete strangers. In other words, GON members get first crack at what little money I've got


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 28, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I did browse that site, but I initially went there to see how to repair and maintain the straight razor that was given to me by the local pawn shop. I think it was a cheap CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, which is why it was freely given in the first place. I have also decided it wasn't worth trying to put a good edge on it, seeing how my several attempts have not been able to produce an edge I can shave with.
> 
> But, if I am looking to buy unique crafts, like the set you showed, I like to stay with people I (almost) know, instead of complete strangers. In other words, GON members get first crack at what little money I've got




My dad was a barber, and even he has trouble sharpening them.  It's a real art.  I wish i could help you on the straight razor, but its definitely noty skill set.  Even these sets arent a regular thing for me.  Iostly do pens


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 28, 2017)

I understand. That is a nice set, and I would love to have one of them myself. But, I already have a nice safety razor. On the other hand, living in the woods, I don't tend to shave very often.


----------

